# last 3 nights haul, and one semi cool picture.



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Shell bank and oysters stacked on top of each other. Big sheeps are giving Jim's gig a work out, had to re-bend a few prongs several times but it's still holding up strong!

Anyway, these pictures are from the 21,22,and last night the big one on the flounder box went 8 and 1/4lbs. Was pretty happy with him.

Not sure what you get for sheeps over there Gigability but 1.15/lb it's hardly worth targeting them for me.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

That last pic is DOPE!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

nice pic's..glad to see some one else is showing them.if i was to go get my camera to take a pic it would flush on me,been there done that no more...well the sheep head at a buck fifteen is worth targeting them in my opinion ..


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

1.15 for sheeps sounds pretty good to me


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I'll stick them when I see them, but I don't go up in the creeks and look around the oyster beds for them really. it takes 30lbs of sheeps to do what that one 8-9lb flatty or two 4lber's will sell for.


----------

